# Wallpaper Installation: cutting around a thermostat



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A member on another forum asked me to show him how I cut around immovable objects on the wall while installing delicate papers. While I didn't have any delicate papers laying around, I did have some commercial vinyl, so I shot a quick video of how I do it. Let the boredom begin:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You are a nut. 

_"Yeah, uh, here's me with just a bunch of junk laying around my house that I'm gonna use to show y'all how to do something technical..."_

That was cool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats up with the gratuitous Pittsburgh plug at the end?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I could see me messing that up many times. I'll stick to the brush. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't even wrap Christmas gifts right.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey thanks PWG!!!

Now I can market myself as a hanger as well :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Man ....I'm gonna start a paper co now ......how do i charge?????

:whistling2:


That just reminded me why I dont paper ....Always enjoy you vid's PWG ...Thanks


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

So how much would you say you charge per cut out? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Man ....I'm gonna start a paper co now ......how do i charge?????


***-***-****


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> So how much would you say you charge per cut out? :whistling2:


$5.00


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> A member on another forum asked me to show him how I cut around immovable objects on the wall while installing delicate papers. While I didn't have any delicate papers laying around, I did have some commercial vinyl, so I shot a quick video of how I do it. Let the boredom begin:



A brush sweep on commercial vinyl ???!!!! 

Hmmmmm, don't I know someone one who was given $h!t for that on a job somewhere in RI ????? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't even wrap Christmas gifts right.

Me either,give me a room to wallpaper anyday.


A brush sweep on commercial vinyl ???!!!! 

I was wondering the same thing, but held my fingers from responding ,I think I have used mine maybe twice in the last 3 years


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

pretty awesome PWG!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

And the next video is a nice soggy anaglypta 

Why the vertical cut underneath pwg?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Whats up with the gratuitous Pittsburgh plug at the end?


That was by accident. THIS is gratuitous:










And THIS was gratuitous:










I'm open to a sponsorship or endorsement deal all day long.



JNLP said:


> So how much would you say you charge per cut out? :whistling2:


A lot.



daArch said:


> A brush sweep on commercial vinyl ???!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm, don't I know someone one who was given $h!t for that on a job somewhere in RI ????? :whistling2:


Yea, I used a sweep there. 2 points should be made.
1. I just did this as a quicky, with what I had on hand. My w/c tool pouch was at my shop, not in my office. So to just affix the piece to the wall, I grabbed a STIFF VINYL SWEEP I use for murals because it happened to be handy.
2. It was a STIFF VINYL SWEEP, not a flimsy natural bristle sweep made for delicate papers that someone was using on VINYL when they got scolded. :whistling2:



TooledUp said:


> And the next video is a nice soggy anaglypta
> 
> Why the vertical cut underneath pwg?


That last bottom cut is done just for papers that won't pop on around the object. I would do htat if I was concerned that the corners would rip or tear when pushing down onto the wall. It is much easier to put together (to make invisible) a razor cut than a rip. It is used as a last resort if the paper isn't playing nicely, or just for speed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> That was by accident. THIS is gratuitous:


And the saddest part is that you won't even eat them !!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

And the saddest part is that you won't even eat them !!!


Beat me to it again!


----------

